# Toro Timecutter SS5000 hydro adjustment



## Wzbell (Oct 10, 2011)

First, sorry if this is in the wrong place. I didn't see a Toro category so I decided to post here. 

Here is my issue/question. I just bought the the above Z turn. I know I could take it back to the dealer and have them fix this but I am a DIYer and like to learn as much as I can to make things right.

My z turn seems to have a lot less traction on the right side in reverse. I have a small hill I dip over and then swing back up but the mower always rolls to the left- right wheel move slow in reverse and often spins. I actually took out my neighbors's fence post within 10 minutes of cranking it up.  I know you can adjust each individual hydro and there is a cable with threads there that I seem to get some adjustment but I am lost in which way to go or if I should adjust the right side for more reverse or the left side for less. What are your thoughts and has anyone made these adjustments before? I assume as long as it doesn't move while in neutral I am ok in not over adjusting. I have tried to find a service manual for this model but only can get an owner's manual which doesn't touch on this.


----------



## Wzbell (Oct 10, 2011)

I was able to get an answer from Toro if anyone else is having this problem. I have a Pdf but I have no idea of how or if I can upload but basically under the seat there are 2 bolts on each side up near the front mount of the seat. You turn the left top bolt if the mower tracks left and right top bolt if it tracks right. Easy fix. I hope this helps someone out there.


----------

